# Text Editor with customizable background



## Aakashic

Guys, do you know of any Text Editors with customizable backgrounds? It'd be nice to find one that you can tweak for writing text during the night time.Both Note/Word Pad blind you with their white background.


----------



## satrow

Jarte, FREE Word Processor Based on Microsoft's WordPad Engine based on the MS Wordpad engine (though you probably wouldn't guess that by looking at it!) might be worth a try, it's a love it or hate it software but highly customisable.

Choose the Minimal layout is simplest way, Tools > Options > Document Background Color ...


----------

